# Netbeans - Benutzung von Klassen und Methoden finden



## Spin (2. Jan 2010)

Hey Leute , kennt einer ein Kommando in Netbeans , mit dem ich schauen kann in welche Klassen meine Methode aufgerufen wird.


Wenn ich eine Variable in einer Klasse makiere, dann sehe ich am rechten Rand waagerechte Streifen. Wenn ich mich auf dennen bewege, kann ich in der Klasse zwischen den Aufrufen switchen.

Analog ist das zu Methoden, aber nur in einer Klasse.

Aber ich möchte das in einen ganzen Projekt, wie kann ich mir das anzeigen lassen?

Oder muss ich dazu debuggen , damit mein Programm weiß , aha , die Klassen brauche ich ?

danke


----------



## Meldanor (2. Jan 2010)

Ja, das nennt sich Usage
Du makierst das zu suchende Objekt, machts nen Rechtsklick, dann usage und dann sucht er und gibt dir unten aus, in welcher Zeile und in welcher Klasse das Objekt(Objekt = Methode oder Variable) benutzt wird. dann kannste da doppelklicken und landest dort.


----------



## eRaaaa (2. Jan 2010)

Rechte Maustaste -> Aufrufhierarchie


----------



## Spin (2. Jan 2010)

Danke schön ihr beiden 



Neben bei push eure Dankes serie 

Ich habe das Gefühl dass einige nach Beiträgen jagen und manche nache Danke 
(seit dem das Danke da ist , gehört das halt dazu ...)


----------



## André Uhres (3. Jan 2010)

Schau auch mal ins "Edit" Menü. Dort stehen auch die entsprechenden Tastenkürzel:

Find Usages: Alt+F7
Find in Projects: Ctrl+Shift+F

Ich benutze diese Kürzel sehr oft!


----------



## Spin (3. Jan 2010)

Danke.

Wenn wir schon dabei sind 
Es gibt in Netbeans noch jede Menge weitere Möglichkeiten sich das Leben zu vereinfachen.

1. Automatisches erstellen von Getter und Setter:

Refactor -> Encapsulate Fields.

Gibts dafür ein Short Cut?

Was bedeutet Introduce Method, Introduce Fields usw.
Ich weiß : Methode einleiten, aber ich weiß nicht wie ich es verwenden kann.

Habt ihr noch weitere Tricks und Tipps für mich , die man im programmieren-Alltag so gebrauchen könnte?
danke


----------



## L-ectron-X (3. Jan 2010)

[Alt]+[Shift]+[F] - Formatiert dir den Code deinen Vorgaben entsprechend.
Also Einrückungen, Lehrzeilen, Tabulatoren etc.

Wenn man öfter Code hin und her kopiert, kann das hilfreich sein.


----------



## André Uhres (3. Jan 2010)

Unter "Help | Keyboard Shortcuts Card" findest du jede Menge Kürzel (noch mehr sind unter "Tools| Options | Keymap" und "Tools | Options | Editor | Code Templates").

Die Code Templates reagieren standardmässig auf "Tab". Weil mir das nicht liegt, habe ich auf "Space" geändert:
Tools | Options | Editor | Code Templates | Expand Template on: Space
Beispiel: sout+Space  --> System.out.println("");

Um Code zu generieren benutze ich oft Alt-Insert. Dann kommt eine Auswahl, unter anderem auch für Getter/Setter.

Achte auch darauf, wenn am linken Rand eine Glühbirne erscheint: mit Alt-Enter bekommst du dann eine Auswahl von Vorschlägen, um schnell nützlichen Code zu generieren.

Sehr oft verwende ich auch:
Ctrl-K/Ctrl-Shift-K   (next/previous word match)
Ctrl-Shift-I   (fix all class imports)
Alt-Shift-F   (format selection)

Ehrlich gesagt benutze ich nicht alle Möglichkeiten die Netbeans bietet (muss man ja auch nicht unbedingt). Für "Introduce Method" und "Introduce Fields" habe ich beispielsweise zur Zeit keine Verwendung. Es ist aber gut, von Zeit zu Zeit die Liste der Kürzel und Möglichkeiten wieder durchzugehen, um herauszufinden, ob man sein "Repertoire" vielleicht nutzbringend erweitern könnte.


----------

